# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  All Creatures Great and Small

## parkerman

This section doesn't seem to have been used for a while, so I just thought I'd revive it.

The reason being that I have just been watching a re-run of All Creatures Great and Small on Drama. It has confirmed my long held view that this is the best TV series ever shown on TV. It's uncomplicated gentle humour, excellent characterisation, great acting, wonderful scenery and brilliant theme tune all combine to make it compulsive viewing that has never, in my opinion, been beaten.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), hward (01-08-2015), maidmarian (01-08-2015), Perdita (01-08-2015)

----------


## hward

I agree, I used to love watching it.  And I don't think any big-budget "glammed up" re-make can ever be anywhere near as good.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), parkerman (01-08-2015), Perdita (01-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I quite agree that it's the best TV series ever made.  It had everything - fascinating characters, interesting stories, very tense moments, lots of tears and even more laughter.

It used to be on at six o'clock in the evening when I was in school and it was a huge treat for the whole family.  Who can ever forget Tristan and Siegfried's hilarious escapades, or the ultra spoilt peckingese Tricky Woo?  One of my favourite ever scenes was when James had lunch at a farmhouse after attending to one of the their animals.  He was revolted at the fattiness of the meat and could barely force it down so he had to eat it with ridiculously huge mounds of homemade piccalilli. His face when the farmer's wife gave him a present of a jar of piccalilli afterwards because she thought he'd loved it so much!  I was crying with laughter!  I always think of that scene when I see a jar of piccalilli.  :Rotfl: 

I've read the books on which the series was based too, and they're just as entertaining.

----------

hward (10-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015), Perdita (06-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

Yes, I remember that scene too.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

I loved this and have watched all the recent re-runs . I could watch them time and again.

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2015), parkerman (15-12-2015)

----------


## pyrocanthus

Me too Louise P I loved this series and have the dvds now. My sister and I have read most of the books.

----------

Dazzle (07-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://britishperioddramas.com/news/...fUh4alqxv0AFxo


Another classic TV period drama series is returning to our screens.

A brand new season of All Creatures Great and Small has been commissioned by Masterpiece on PBS and Channel 5.

Based on author James Herriot’s much-loved collection of stories, the BBC’s original TV series aired for 90 episodes between 1978 and 1990.

It’s currently unclear if the revival will be a continuation of the classic show or a brand new interpretation with a different cast.

The six episodes and a Christmas special will be produced by the makers of Wolf Hall and will be filmed on location in Yorkshire, England.

First published in 1970, Herriot’s stories chronicle the heartwarming and humorous adventures of a young country vet in the Yorkshire Dales in the 1930s.

The books have sold 60 million copies around the world.

The revived All Creatures Great and Small will apparently “preserve the rich spirit, tone and values of Herriot’s iconic characters and stories.”

We’re told it will “bring to life his sharply observed, entertaining and incredibly funny tales of country life in the North of England for a modern audience, introducing a new generation to his life-affirming stories.”

The new season will air in 2020 on Channel 5 in the UK and on PBS in the USA, marking the 50th anniversary of the first book’s original publication.

The original All Creatures Great and Small is available on DVD on Amazon.


 :Cheer:  :Clap:  :Thumbsup:

----------

Pantherboy (06-07-2019), parkerman (06-07-2019)

----------


## parkerman

I only hope it reaches the same standard as the original series. Judgement reserved at the moment!

----------

Perdita (07-07-2019)

----------

